# Relocating--Porto, Lisbon, other?



## mariavano (Jan 20, 2016)

Hi everyone! So I'm sticking around the EU for one more year (I'm an EU citizen, dual US/EU-Italian so there are no visa, etc. issues) and because I'm a total wino and even have a wine website (still growing it!) and am enamored with Spanish and Portuguese wine and olive oil (the website is at the moment about Hungarian wine and chefs, since I live in HU at the moment!)......SOOOOO I'm thinking Portugal! Speak Italian fluently, have a smattering of French, some Spanish and no, no Portuguese! But I do have Brazilian friends and while I can't understand all of what they say/post, I can get the gist.

But where, I don't know. For anyone who hasn't over the past few years followed the "Maria saga" of okay-moving-here-moving-there-where-next, a quick rundown is: single, no furniture (2 suitcases!), travel-able job (copyeditor/proofreader and also business ESL teacher so have-internet-will-travel), not retired nor rich, older (*ahem* 58) so I'm looking for.....sorta peaceful, if I could be on the water it'd be total awesomeness, ability to become besties with a wine bar to yak to the sommelier, on train/bus line so I can travel to wineries/oil producers....and all on a maximum budget of 850 euro a month with the ability to live, laugh and put a little bit aside, too.

Ideas?? Oh, and I know in France the website for flats (unless someone in Porto knows someone, etc.?!) is leboncoin and seloger, and for Spain it's Idealista -- what is it for Portugal? So I could perhaps get an idea.

Thanks!


----------

